# Germino dealer in Europe?



## Fanhs

Hello, im user of marshall sv20 (combo version but with celestion greenback inside not with the stock v-type) i just turn everything on the 10 and play my van halen covers more (also acdc a little bit..) with my suhr reactive load ir with differend IR's or with my amp isolation box (d.i.y construction) so i would like to come much more closer to evh tone with an upgrade in my amp, at first I thought to buy the marshall plexi 1959 HW, but the 1959 vs 68-69' JMP 50 watt 2203 in my ears the JMP comes very close!! (and after watching a lot of videos i thing this is the exact amp which ed use, i dont include the modes of course) Marshall dont sell any more this amp so im think to buy a replica, after doing a lot of searching i found the germino lead 55lv its good solution but cant find it in europe... does anyone know any dealers? Also, i find the Suhr SL68 amp which does very good job in VH and its also good solution and available in EU but it is a little expensive, what do you thing guys? to clarify something, I am not interested in used products im looking only for new products


----------



## PelliX

Fanhs said:


> Hello, im user of marshall sv20 (combo version but with celestion greenback inside not with the stock v-type)



Congrats on a fine little amp! Have you ever tried a (closed back) cab? World of difference that might be as easy as a ... well, cab and speaker cable.



Fanhs said:


> at first I thought to buy the marshall plexi 1959 HW, but the 1959 vs 68-69' JMP 50 watt 2203 in my ears the JMP comes very close!! (and after watching a lot of videos i thing this is the exact amp which ed use, i dont include the modes of course)



The circuits in those amps is quite similar in many ways, indeed. I'm not a massive EVH fan or expert, but I've heard he did some stuff like bringing down the AC voltage to get his sound. Not sure how much of this is true, but plenty of people here have invested serious time into researching his methods and setups.



Fanhs said:


> Marshall dont sell any more this amp so im think to buy a replica, after doing a lot of searching i found the germino lead 55lv its good solution but cant find it in europe... does anyone know any dealers?



None that stock it. Have you asked any about getting hold of one?



Fanhs said:


> Also, i find the Suhr SL68 amp which does very good job in VH and its also good solution and available in EU but it is a little expensive, what do you thing guys? to clarify something, I am not interested in used products im looking only for new products



So you want the tone of a discontinued amp, played by a man who has passed away (RIP), but with new products? Knowing what I do about Ed, I'd say his speakers were HEAVILY broken in for starters...


----------



## Fanhs

PelliX said:


> Congrats on a fine little amp! Have you ever tried a (closed back) cab? World of difference that might be as easy as a ... well, cab and speaker cable.
> 
> 
> 
> The circuits in those amps is quite similar in many ways, indeed. I'm not a massive EVH fan or expert, but I've heard he did some stuff like bringing down the AC voltage to get his sound. Not sure how much of this is true, but plenty of people here have invested serious time into researching his methods and setups.
> 
> 
> 
> None that stock it. Have you asked any about getting hold of one?
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the tone of a discontinued amp, played by a man who has passed away (RIP), but with new products? Knowing what I do about Ed, I'd say his speakers were HEAVILY broken in for starters...


The truth is im not tried ever a closed back cab because im waiting to buy a 4x12 closed back cab with greenbacks (Set with the new amp head when found..) 
M2 have spend a lot of hours to VH sound territory, and eddie its true the user a variac im his amps in early days ( the suhr sl68 if im end up there has build in variac to 90 volts)
Yes i asked some usa dealers but the taxes and customs will be cost maybe more that the amp 
haha thats true yes, you know ed is something important to me and many others, and as I would do everything to get close to its sound!


----------



## PelliX

I recently had a discussion about this topic. The guy in question ended up buying a Fractal FM3 and forgetting about the 'amp way' of doing it. He's mighty chuffed and I'll admit that to my "non Eddy-calibrated" ears, he's nailing the tone pretty well. Just a thought....


----------



## Fanhs

PelliX said:


> I recently had a discussion about this topic. The guy in question ended up buying a Fractal FM3 and forgetting about the 'amp way' of doing it. He's mighty chuffed and I'll admit that to my "non Eddy-calibrated" ears, he's nailing the tone pretty well. Just a thought....


Sure, why no, I've simply left "digital" for a long time, primarily analog, even though these days they do a pretty good job!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Why not contact Greg and ask him. https://www.germinoamplification.com/

It might be tough to find a dealer with any regular stock. He's a one man operation. There might be a wait list for new builds. 

I bought my 55LV used. It's a 2004 model. Tube rectified. I've had an SV. It's a good amp but can't compete with a Germino. Not even a fair fight.


----------



## Fanhs

Biff Maloy said:


> Why not contact Greg and ask him. https://www.germinoamplification.com/
> 
> It might be tough to find a dealer with any regular stock. He's a one man operation. There might be a wait list for new builds.
> 
> I bought my 55LV used. It's a 2004 model. Tube rectified. I've had an SV. It's a good amp but can't compete with a Germino. Not even a fair fight.


I speak with greg and unfortunately there is no eu dealers at this time, he tell me to speak with usa dealers and make me an offer, which offer overcomes the price of amp because of customs and shipping costs... so the eu dealer is the only way, what cabs do you use and which style music you play?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Fanhs said:


> I speak with greg and unfortunately there is no eu dealers at this time, he tell me to speak with usa dealers and make me an offer, which offer overcomes the price of amp because of customs and shipping costs... so the eu dealer is the only way, what cabs do you use and which style music you play?



Using a Germino Style II 2x12 with Greenback 25 watt speakers. Any bluesy rock and southern rock.


----------



## Emiel

I'd definitely snatch up this one... build by Rift Amps (which are excellent amps).

https://thefretboard.co.uk/discussi...ead-plexi-van-halen-spec-final-price-drop-850


----------



## JazzyPar

I posted this link on the "The Official Marshall Studio Vintage Thread Sv20h" a while ago. It has stop my VH tone chasing, for now. For me I adjusted the EQ closer to Brett's (close as his EQ has been modified) that helped me alot. Hope this helps.

This video is also worth watching.


----------



## Astra Planeta

I think a 1987x would get you closer to the EVH sound than the Germino personally


----------



## Fanhs

Astra Planeta said:


> I think a 1987x would get you closer to the EVH sound than the Germino personally


I think the 1987x is based on the 70s area, but the Germino lv 55 is based on the Ed’s 68-69’ model jmp marshall …


----------



## Fanhs

JazzyPar said:


> I posted this link on the "The Official Marshall Studio Vintage Thread Sv20h" a while ago. It has stop my VH tone chasing, for now. For me I adjusted the EQ closer to Brett's (close as his EQ has been modified) that helped me alot. Hope this helps.
> 
> This video is also worth watching.



I have see both videos, same here I have the sv20(combo version) but I need something bigger for my new studio to come closer for brown sound, also, Pete thorn has do a great job in this video


----------



## Biff Maloy

On the Germino link there's a young dude using the 55LV that is all about Eddie. Video references in there.


----------



## Fanhs

Biff Maloy said:


> On the Germino link there's a young dude using the 55LV that is all about Eddie. Video references in there.


Yea, maybe you speak about deraps, I know but the Germino it’s not available in EU


----------



## Astra Planeta

Fanhs said:


> I think the 1987x is based on the 70s area, but the Germino lv 55 is based on the Ed’s 68-69’ model jmp marshall …



That is all true but EVHs amp wasn't a stock 68, it had a few mods to it including 100k negative feedback which is the same on the 1987x. 
From the clips I've heard and what I've read I think the Germino would be a little smooth for EVH.


----------



## playloud

Fanhs said:


> .. at first I thought to buy the marshall plexi 1959 HW, but the 1959 vs 68-69' JMP 50 watt 2203 in my ears the JMP comes very close!! (and after watching a lot of videos i thing this is the exact amp which ed use, i dont include the modes of course) Marshall dont sell any more this amp so im think to buy a replica, after doing a lot of searching i found the germino lead 55lv its good solution but cant find it in europe... does anyone know any dealers? Also, i find the Suhr SL68 amp which does very good job in VH and its also good solution and available in EU but it is a little expensive, what do you thing guys? to clarify something, I am not interested in used products im looking only for new products



Germino makes excellent amps, but I'm curious how you arrived at the Lead 55 (LV) as the best "EVH-tone approximator" currently in production?

If you get the 1959HW, change the filter caps to "'68 spec"*, replace the power tubes with 6CA7s, use a variac and experiment with some of the other mods discussed in various places online ("fat cap", NFB resistor etc.), I'm fairly certain you'll get closer to the amp part of the equation. 

Of course, there are other variables to consider and there are many videos online - including the ones posted above - that will help you control those (if you so desire). Jim Gaustad has some interesting ones too.

* Replace 2x50+50uf screens with 2x16+16uf, replace 50+50uf PI with 32uf+16uf (ARS still make this), replace 50+50uf preamp with 32+32uf, keep 2x50+50uf on mains.


----------



## Fanhs

playloud said:


> Germino makes excellent amps, but I'm curious how you arrived at the Lead 55 (LV) as the best "EVH-tone approximator" currently in production?
> 
> If you get the 1959HW, change the filter caps to "'68 spec"*, replace the power tubes with 6CA7s, use a variac and experiment with some of the other mods discussed in various places online ("fat cap", NFB resistor etc.), I'm fairly certain you'll get closer to the amp part of the equation.
> 
> Of course, there are other variables to consider and there are many videos online - including the ones posted above - that will help you control those (if you so desire). Jim Gaustad has some interesting ones too.
> 
> * Replace 2x50+50uf screens with 2x16+16uf, replace 50+50uf PI with 32uf+16uf (ARS still make this), replace 50+50uf preamp with 32+32uf, keep 2x50+50uf on mains.


the truth is that I ended up (not 100%) on the germino 55 because it says that it is a replica of 1968 plexi in its characteristics, listening to a kid in vh covers called deraps on youtube really the sound sounded the same, (if you have heard or seen tell me) now of course the truth is that I would like to experiment on the 1959 plexi but I think there are many mods that are needed and I don't have the ability to change them myself, maybe if I send them to a technician, and of course I have seen all the videos Jim, who explains everything in detail, is fantastic! what amount of money are we talking about, could these changes cost?


----------



## playloud

Fanhs said:


> the truth is that I ended up (not 100%) on the germino 55 because it says that it is a replica of 1968 plexi in its characteristics, listening to a kid in vh covers called deraps on youtube really the sound sounded the same, (if you have heard or seen tell me) now of course the truth is that I would like to experiment on the 1959 plexi but I think there are many mods that are needed and I don't have the ability to change them myself, maybe if I send them to a technician, and of course I have seen all the videos Jim, who explains everything in detail, is fantastic! what amount of money are we talking about, could these changes cost?



The problems with using "1968 plexi" as the criteria are:
- '68 was a major transition year for Marshall so this can mean many things - even if you restrict your attention to Super Leads.
- EVH used a 100W, whereas this is 50W. In general, the 100Ws have more sag/lower filtering/more bass response (even if not massively louder). They also used the (new at the time) Dagnall transformers, which are part of the EVH sound.

If you're not comfortable with doing the work yourself, cost will obviously depend on tech charges. However, I would expect a parts breakdown to look something like this:
- 1959HW: ~€2000new , €1500 used (not confident about used prices, but seems reasonable given new prices)
- 4xFilter capacitors: ~€50 (Watford Valves carries ARS)
- Variac: <€100
- 6CA7s: ~€120 if you go current production EH (several times this if you go for NOS Sylvania)
- Extra small parts (fat cap, 820R cathode bypass/100k NFB resistor etc): <€10

So, all told, I would expects part + labour from a reasonable tech to cost you less than €500 on top of the cost of the amp.

Note: I'd be less inclined to suggest the 1959HW route if you lived in the US, but the (considerably) lower prices in Europe make this a sensible option. It would also be easier to resell than a boutique clone (provided you undo any changes prior to sale).

Edit: start here if you're serious about going down this route: https://forum.metropoulos.net/viewtopic.php?t=11549&start=726


----------



## Fanhs

playloud said:


> The problems with using "1968 plexi" as the criteria are:
> - '68 was a major transition year for Marshall so this can mean many things - even if you restrict your attention to Super Leads.
> - EVH used a 100W, whereas this is 50W. In general, the 100Ws have more sag/lower filtering/more bass response (even if not massively louder). They also used the (new at the time) Dagnall transformers, which are part of the EVH sound.
> 
> If you're not comfortable with doing the work yourself, cost will obviously depend on tech charges. However, I would expect a parts breakdown to look something like this:
> - 1959HW: ~€2000new , €1500 used (not confident about used prices, but seems reasonable given new prices)
> - 4xFilter capacitors: ~€50 (Watford Valves carries ARS)
> - Variac: <€100
> - 6CA7s: ~€120 if you go current production EH (several times this if you go for NOS Sylvania)
> - Extra small parts (fat cap, 820R cathode bypass/100k NFB resistor etc): <€10
> 
> So, all told, I would expects part + labour from a reasonable tech to cost you less than €500 on top of the cost of the amp.
> 
> Note: I'd be less inclined to suggest the 1959HW route if you lived in the US, but the (considerably) lower prices in Europe make this a sensible option. It would also be easier to resell than a boutique clone (provided you undo any changes prior to sale).
> 
> Edit: start here if you're serious about going down this route: https://forum.metropoulos.net/viewtopic.php?t=11549&start=726


I am a person with an appetite and I like to search and create until I reach my goal, I will enjoy the journey to the end result (in general the whole process)! i will prefer marshall and start experimenting with mods


----------



## playloud

Fanhs said:


> I am a person with an appetite and I like to search and create until I reach my goal, I will enjoy the journey to the end result (in general the whole process)! i will prefer marshall and start experimenting with mods



Don't forget, there's also the option of building one from scratch. Valvestorm has most of the parts for an accurate 12xxx Super Lead, and Merren or Marstran make amazing replica transformers.

Only downsides are time involved and - at present - high US$. But there's an enormous sense of satisfaction that comes with building your own amp!


----------



## Fanhs

playloud said:


> Don't forget, there's also the option of building one from scratch. Valvestorm has most of the parts for an accurate 12xxx Super Lead, and Merren or Marstran make amazing replica transformers.
> 
> Only downsides are time involved and - at present - high US$. But there's an enormous sense of satisfaction that comes with building your own amp!


How about the 1959 vintage reissue model which is based on 1967 to 1969 models ?


----------



## playloud

Fanhs said:


> How about the 1959 vintage reissue model which is based on 1967 to 1969 models ?



That's what I'm referring to above: https://marshall.com/amps/products/amps/handwired/1959hw

It is a '69 spec though, not the '68 one associated with EVH. 

Some more discussion here (although the links don't work for me): https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/1959hw-mod-to-68-specs.88867/


----------



## Spanngitter

Not sure where you live but if you are into EvH Sound I would encourage to test out an Real Guitars Eddie MK IV 50 2 Channel Head
These Amps are handbuilt, point to point wired and worth every cent they cost...
I haven't seen any video of the Mk IV but there is some for the Mk II (which I own) and the original Eddie (which was a single channel Amp):


----------



## playloud

@Fanhs, I know you weren't interested in used, but this just showed up in Germany: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-marshall-plexi-style-amp/2292645836-74-1964


----------



## pat_rocks

Fanhs said:


> Hello, im user of marshall sv20 (combo version but with celestion greenback inside not with the stock v-type) i just turn everything on the 10 and play my van halen covers more (also acdc a little bit..) with my suhr reactive load ir with differend IR's or with my amp isolation box (d.i.y construction) so i would like to come much more closer to evh tone with an upgrade in my amp, at first I thought to buy the marshall plexi 1959 HW, but the 1959 vs 68-69' JMP 50 watt 2203 in my ears the JMP comes very close!! (and after watching a lot of videos i thing this is the exact amp which ed use, i dont include the modes of course) Marshall dont sell any more this amp so im think to buy a replica, after doing a lot of searching i found the germino lead 55lv its good solution but cant find it in europe... does anyone know any dealers? Also, i find the Suhr SL68 amp which does very good job in VH and its also good solution and available in EU but it is a little expensive, what do you thing guys? to clarify something, I am not interested in used products im looking only for new products


You better buy a Bray coco if you want van halen tones. Germino is nice but the coco comes way Closer and David Bray is a Nice Guy. Dan collected almost every vh tone amp and the coco is the closest according to him and many





The last one is a 4550


----------



## Maxbrothman

Do you have the right guitar pickups? I didn't read it all so maybe I missed that.

Those are major part in getting his brown sound. 99% of videos showing people hitting his tone on any tube or modeler are using his style of pickups.


----------

